# Play .mov file in slow motion



## jackstarke (Jan 8, 2001)

Is there any program available to allow me to play a movie I made in slow motion and allow freezing an individual frame?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

A .mov file will play in Quicktime, and even the free version lets you adjust speed.(see attachment)

I used a file from a digital camera, encoded with Mjpeg at 15fps, so I don't know if this works for all .mov files.


moper


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

There is the free KMPlayer that can do all that, and much, much more.

The creator is Korean (the "K" in KMPlayer) but it has controls in English. It can play lots, no, make that LOTS!, of video formats, and it has controls that are outstanding. I know I have not even used half of the available controls - there truly are a lot. The documentation is scant, but the user support on the forum is very active.

Try it.


----------

